# New Story



## vanjhnn (Dec 21, 2007)

Well, it all started when i bought a Hand-raised Blue Naped Parrot.

She was beautiful and was everything I liked in a Parrot. Her name was Jamie. She was the first large-billed parrot I ever had. I was having a great time training her since she was fond of flying back to me when I let her out to fly.
Just by my first few lines of this story you can probably guess that I adore birds that free fly. I'm fine with caging birds but only for safety. If the space and security allows, i would most definitely allow free flight. Now, in my country (Philippines), we almost always have a wonderful weather. And even better we rarely have raptors in here.(so rare that you would have to have a 10%chance to see it) Anyway, Jamie was great with me. Since she was still weaning, she was wonderful in growing up with me. One horrible day a cold storm suddenly came out of nowhere, then the next day Jamie was reported...dead. 

I was miserable for many days since she was very special to me and it all happened all of a sudden. Three months later it's X-mas season and we had an exchanging gifts thing in school. Everyone in class knew I really like birds. So, the one who got my name decided to give me two beautiful pigeons. Now, I'm a proud owner of the two. I still don't have a name for them but I'm starting to love them. I haven't given them names yet. Five days from now, I will start to let them explore theirs surroundings so they can practice flying too. Can't wait to let them free. I was really amazed too since both of them are not afraid of me. They even allow me to stroke their heads. I wasn't too happy with their condition though since the feathers were clearly not groomed properly. But now they are doing much better. 

So, to all pigeon lovers out there! Give me names for them. I'm not yet sure if they are Male and Female or watever so just give ANY Unisex names! I'll post soon their pictures together with the name suggestion I like the most.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Amico and fedele is my suggestion. Amico fedele in italian means devoted friend and/or faithful friend. and I hope they will be as devoted and faithful as your Jamie was.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry you lost Jamie in such a tragic way.
Pigeons can make wonderful pets and I you will enjoy them I am sure.
I am not good with names, but we have some members who always have great suggestions. 

Reti


----------



## vanjhnn (Dec 21, 2007)

Reti said:


> I am so sorry you lost Jamie in such a tragic way.
> Pigeons can make wonderful pets and I you will enjoy them I am sure.
> I am not good with names, but we have some members who always have great suggestions.
> 
> Reti


haha, if no one else is gona give name suggestions, i myt as well name them matty and reti. hehe. LOLS


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

vanjhnn said:


> haha, if no one else is gona give name suggestions, i myt as well name them matty and reti. hehe. LOLS



How cute - can't think of better names for your little ones.

Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Matty and Reti are great names.


----------



## vanjhnn (Dec 21, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Matty and Reti are great names.


cmon guys, I was just kidding, matty and reti are the names of the first two people to reply to this thread. lols. here is some more info on my birds, the male one is very aggresive, he likes to bite me but mostly a couple of "punches" with his wings, the female one is actually friendly and is almost always ready to accept my touch.


----------

